# Ethernet ne fonctionne pas en USB-C - MacBook Air M1



## Jakup (21 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter un MacBook Air M1 dont je suis très satisfait il y a quelques mois.

Seul problème, Ethernet ne fonctionne presque pas avec les 3 hubs USB différents que j'ai testés (Anker, Aukey et Vava) ainsi qu'avec un adapatateur Apple thunderbolt. 

Enfin si, ça fonctionne, une fois sur dix peut être... Parfois le Mac affiche une connexion exotique dans les paramètres réseau (Bluetooth PAN...) Et puis parfois ça coupe inopinément. 

Le mac voit le cable branché mais considère qu'il s'agit d'un problème de serveur DHCP. Changé le cable Ethernet, le port Ethernet de la livebox : même résultat. Changé les paramètres DNS (DNS google, DNS routeur, Renouvellement de bail...). Rien ne marche.

Testé sur un autre modem, chez mes parents, avec les 3 hubs différents et le convertisseur Thunderbolt, idem.

J'ai même réintialisé mon Mac, réinstallé Big Sur, rien n'y fait.

Je pense avoir fait le tour de la question...

Une solution ?


----------



## nicomarcos (21 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,
J'ai un Mac-Mini m1 le cable ethernet est branché en direct et ça fonctionne top.
Donc si tu es branché sur un hub j'en déduis qu'i n'y a pas de port dédié sur le MacBook Air M1.
C'est ça ???


----------



## Jakup (21 Avril 2021)

Non il n'y a pas de ports ethernet depuis belle lurette sur les MacBook air et Pro, ça doit bien faire 10 ans que c'est le cas...Seuls les Mac de bureau (le nouvel iMac n'y fait pas exception) continuent à avoir un port ethernet...

Sur mon ancien hub usb A, ça fonctionnait nickel sur mon MacBook Pro 2015 également...


----------



## nicomarcos (21 Avril 2021)

Jakup a dit:


> il n'y a pas de ports ethernet depuis belle lurette sur les MacBook air et Pro


Ah, je viens d'apprendre quelque chose, je ne savais pas car vu que je possède encore
un MacBook Pro 2010, et bien il y n'a un donc, je pensais pas que ce port avait été supprimé !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1154905 (5 Mai 2021)

Bonsoir,

je rencontre le même problème avec un MBA M1 et un adaptateur multiport Microsoft qui m’était pourtant bien utile. Le port ethernet ainsi que le port Usb A ne fonctionnent pas lorsque l’adaptateur est branché sur le MBA M1 alors qu’ils sont fonctionnels sur un MBP Intel. 

J’ai repris des adaptateurs uniques pour chacun des ports (ethernet, HDMI et USB).


----------



## ungars (6 Septembre 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Ce sont des limitations d’Apple ?
> Manques de pilotes ?
> Autre chose ?
> Avec mon satechi sans port ethernet, tout fonctionne parfaitement depuis la 11.3.


Juste la lubie des geeks de Californie...


----------



## ericse (6 Septembre 2021)

ungars a dit:


> Juste la lubie des geeks de Californie...


Microsoft est à Seattle, il y fait bien trop froids pour les vrai geeks californiens


----------

